# Trek Boone CX Frameset



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I wanted to post a product review but didn't see an entry for the Boone under "Trek." So this is an informal review, but I hope fellow RBR members out there considering this frameset find this useful.

Bottom line, this is an AMAZING frame. I purchased the Boone last week and have now done several laps with it on my CX training course, and it's incredible how the frame drowns out a lot of gravel chatter and creates a really smooth ride. I find myself just tapping out a rhythm in the saddle than having to get out, because going over harsh/harsher terrain isn't such a PITA anymore. It's also very stiff and, without a doubt, it's a race bike. Sprint and you feel the bike push forward. Reminds me a lot of the Cannondale SystemSix (no longer made) which, similarly, had an oversize downtube and oversize headtube. A truly solid, solid frame.

Pros: compliant; stiff; smooth; excellent build quality.
Cons: weight (could be a little lighter, but then it wouldn't be so comfy -- yet still a light frame).

I highly recommend the Boone to any cyclocrossers out there.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Been using the Boone for about a month now, and the ISO Speed bracket area where the top tube and the seat tube intersect is an absolute game-changer in terms of bicycle technology. I am blown away how smooth a ride I have on this frame.

Another thumbs up for the Boone.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the review and update! I have a crockett now and hope to sometime upgrade to the boone


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Do you have the disc or regular brake model? Pics are always welcome, too 

I have a custom built Trek ION CX with Ultegra and I love it even though it's "heavy" aluminum. I also have a Domane, so I can only imagine combining my Domane with my ION would be a winning combination.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Do you have the disc or regular brake model? Pics are always welcome, too
> 
> I have a custom built Trek ION CX with Ultegra and I love it even though it's "heavy" aluminum. I also have a Domane, so I can only imagine combining my Domane with my ION would be a winning combination.


Regular brakes. I will try to get a pic posted when I can.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

What's the max size tire you can fit in there comfortably? I'm looking at this bike for a gravel grinder. Debating on the 2017 Boone 7 disc or Jamis Renegade. I know the Jamis is more suited but I can get the Boone quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Trek says 38mm, however I have read elsewhere measuring the tight spot (chain stays clearance) with a true to size 32mm tire, there is 10mm on either side of the tire so that 38mm is obviously with some clearance. I've put 40mm on my Crockett, but due to the rim it was on it was probably less than 40mm actual width and while it didn't rub, any mud build up on the rear would have been a problem at the chain stays.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks. As long as I can fit 35's I think it'll be good. 38's even better.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Plenty of room.














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

thatdrewguy said:


> Plenty of room.


That's awesome but crazy that Trek reps don't know any better. I was told 32c was the max which just didn't seem to make sense. Even on a race bike.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nubster said:


> That's awesome but crazy that Trek reps don't know any better. I was told 32c was the max which just didn't seem to make sense. Even on a race bike.



Trek reps can only tell you the "allowable" size that was passed by the CPSC. It's like the new Domane SLR. You can run larger than 32's on the disc and larger than 28's on the rim brake but they cannot legally tell you that because of CPSC laws.


----------

